# Beetle RSI body kit???



## 8890quattro (Oct 15, 2005)

A while ago I saw them advertised on here, now I have the money to get one, but I cannot for the life of me find who makes it,







I know they were n.j. based or something and had the remainder of bodykits left form vw motorsport. I am planning on converting my nb to an rsi just need some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (8890quattro)*

pm SMOOTH
he's got it.


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (8890quattro)*

You may be thinking of http://www.bildon.com
They are in PA.


----------



## Magnete (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (no-BUG-me)*

I want to buy only the front bumper, where can I take it??


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (Magnete)*

The bumper will be wider and wont match the stock fenders I believe.


----------



## Magnete (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (Brown E)*

I before already mounted it, only that the house where I have taken old kit the hour not is more even if is wider goes well, why I I mount the wheels from 19".


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (Magnete)*

If you want an RSI Kit that isnt wide body try http://www.beetlecupconnection.com/ thy make them that dosnt need the rest of the real RSI kit.


----------



## Magnete (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Beetle RSI body kit??? (VR6BUG)*

Ok thank you very much..


----------

